# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Te hoge gamma gt

## Ajaxkampioen

Heb te hoge gamma GT heeft iemand hier ervaringen mee 
Wat zijn de gevolgen ?

----------


## sietske763

gamma GT is een leverwaarde, mag ik vragen waarom de leverfuncties geprikt zijn?
en de andere leverwaarden..waren die binnen de waarden?

----------

